# IBS-D women - help please!



## lfb (Aug 4, 2002)

HI. I feeling a little concerned today and hope some women out there can chip in some opinions. For those of you with IBS-D with pain, can it fell like very bad menstrual cramps? The reason I ask is though I have been diagnosed with IBS I don’t have any pain (I don’t want any arguments as to whether that’s ‘true’ IBS please!). Today, my period was due and I had very bad (much worse than usual) cramps all day and my painkillers didn’t seem to work at all. I had 4 BM’s today, progressively ‘looser’ (sorry for detail!) but I often have this around my period (even before IBS). But here’s the thing – no period! I always get my period on a Friday as my pill cycle ends on Monday. After the last BM I took some codeine phosphate and no more pain, I don’t know if it’s due to the D ending or the codeine kicking in. Maybe it’s some kind of period ‘false start’ cramping, though that’s never happened before. Any similar experiences or ideas welcome. All I know is it felt exactly like menstrual cramps, but I only ever have these as my period is beginning and for the following day. I’m concerned that this could be the start of painful IBS cramps that I’ve read about on this board. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your bad pain. Maybe PMS??Take care...Jadair


----------



## ~JR~ (Sep 1, 2001)

For me, I can definitely tell the difference between IBS cramping and menstrual cramping, but that may not be true for everyone. However, you don't have to have cramping at all to have IBS. There is a subgroup of people with IBS who only suffer with the irregularity of the bowel with diarrhea, constipation, or both, but never have the pain that goes along with it. It is possible that you were experiencing uterine cramping. It is also possible you were experiencing the cramping of IBS. JR


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I get cramps around my period too, and that is when my IBS acts up too. I associate one with the other usually. perhaps your period is late from the codeine?


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi lfb,Don't know if this will answer your question, I've found everyone here can have such different symptoms. I've had IBS-D from my 17th (am 46 now). I never had really bad menstruation cramps, but I certainly did feel them. My D-attacks were/are usually not preceded by any pain, once the D-attack hits it's the evacuating cramps that are very strong and urgent. During menstruation I wouldn't usually have D-attacks, it would be the only time when my stools were more firm. I've had a hysterectomy 4 1/2 months ago, so I don't have menstruation anymore, but what I always considered to be menstruation cramps is what I've been feeling this week (and my D is bad this week) and I doubt you can have phantom pains from a hysterectomy. So my guess is that it is very possible to confuse IBS-cramps and period pains.But if right now your period is due to start, I'd say that the your cramps are probably from your womb, even if the bleeding hasn't started yet. Hope you'll feel better soon,Fay


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

It's very easy to confuse the two, in my experience. All the parts are in such close proximity!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

lfb, Like some of the others, my IBS pains were completely different from period related cramps.Perhaps by now you've visited your doctor. Hope everything is all right. It doesn't hurt to go back for blood tests, iron, etc at those times.Fay,I hope you are doing well. A friend of mine also had hyst. but many years ago. Now at 51, her bowels have dropped, or so she is told, and this has caused her pain again as there are more curves in her bowels. She has had to have colonoscopy ~2 polyps found ~ definitely best to be checked by doctors when in pain.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Have you talked to your GYN? I have IBS-D and endometriosis. I can't tell the difference (concering pain) between the two. BUT I Can tell you that both act up when I am on my period.


----------



## sulah (Sep 5, 2002)

I don't know if this will help anyone or not but I want to share my story in hopes that it will help someone. After having doctor diagnosed chronic IBS for 3+years, I was fortunate enough to fnd a doctor that tested me for internal parasites. BINGO!!!!!! The pain was getting much worse..this is very strange..it was all-over-body pain....like the flu...it would come about every 10-12 days, would last for 24 hours then I would be very, very weak. Doctor decided that he wanted me to try Electrolite/Pedialite.....1-2 cups daily. He felt that I was not absorbing nutrients and vitamins I was taking. The pills were not being digested. I tried it and it worked..no more pain...BTY, he did blood tests also, was testing me for malaria, Dengue Fever, West Nile Fever, hepatitis, mono (all of which were negative)and my electrolites showed to be at normal levels however, apparently, I wasn't getting enough. I had been taking 500mg of K-DUR (postassium which is a lot)to ward off leg cramps..had bad ones.......but since I've been drinking the electrolites, no more leg cramps, etc.I am 58 and had a hysterectomy in "80 but I remember having the diaherra right before a period but didn't have too much cramping but of course that was before my so called IBS???? Stupid doctors and I went to 4 of them 2 of which were gastros.I am shouting from the highest steeple about what I went thru needlessly as I hope my story will help another person. I know some people have read about my story but there are many who haven't. I wanted to share........


----------



## woodcp (Sep 17, 2001)

All I know that when it's "that time of the month" for me, my IBS-D is also easily triggered.


----------



## testill (Oct 3, 2002)

Those of you that are having painful menstration and bad IBS during menstration, need to talk to your ob/gyn's about Endometriosis to rule it out. I was recently diagnosed with endo, after suffering with IBS for over 10 yrs. I went to 3 gastro's and 3 ob/gyn's, before being properly diagnosed this year.WebMD has good information about endo and symptoms. Do not let your gastro treat you for endo. If you are diagnosed, you should see a specialist in Reproductive Endocrinology. Most of the ob/gyn's are not up to speed on treatment.I hope this helps one of you. I do not want anyone to ever suffer for so long, like I have.Tina


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Not always but sometimes, I get very bad cramps with IBS-D, thinking it's my period, but it's just IBS.Check it out with your doctor anyway, for your peace of mind.


----------

